# Anyone used Samsung 18650 ICR18650-30A 3000mAh?



## cimino (Aug 14, 2010)

I've found no mention of these cells on CPF. There is one seller on eBay who sells them in pairs for $22.99 (free shipping!) at the moment, which seems like a great deal to me. If the capacity can be verified, they would have the highest rating yet among 18650's actually available.

Anyone know how these would compare to the Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAh)?

I'm no expert on these things, but I know that the capacity can vary quite a bit from cell-to-cell, and deterioration can also alter things between cells from different manufacturers with different chemistries after however many charge/discharge cycles or months etc.

So is there any chance someone with the proper testing equipment could get hold of some of these and let us all know how they match up against other cells?


----------



## jasonck08 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes I have them and The Panasonic 2900.

The problem with the Samsung cells is they have a 4.35v maximum charge voltage.

If your charging them in a 4.20v cutoff charger you will only get 2500-2600mAh.

The Panasonic cells have a 4.20v cutoff so are a much better choice (unless you have a special charger).

Also, I sent some of these for testing, you can see tests here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275159


----------



## old4570 (Aug 14, 2010)

Im surprised no one has compared the two ... 

Perhaps in time some one will put them head to head [ Panasonic 2900 and the Samsung 30A ]


----------



## jasonck08 (Aug 14, 2010)

I already know how they will perform and compare for the most part.

Samsung has a very high nominal voltage of like 3.78v IIRC. The Panasonic has a 3.6v nominal voltage because of the 2.5v cutoff voltage. Samsung holds about 5% more juice. But as mentioned above, the Samsung just isn't practical at the moment, because there are NO consumer grade chargers that charge up to 4.35v. Thats why the Panasonic gets my vote for the most practical highest capacity 18650 on the market.


----------



## cimino (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, I didn't see that thread because I just searched for "ICR18650-30A".

The results look pretty good. I think I'll get some and throw together my own charger using a chip from Maxim/National/TI/Linear.


----------



## HamSal (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello!
Anyone know how many the ICR18650-30A charge-discharge efficience (%) and charge-discharge life cycles? or how to calculate it...


----------



## gopajti (Feb 16, 2013)

> "There is one seller on eBay who sells them in pairs for $22.99 (free shipping!)"



fasttech sell Samsung ICR18650-30B (newer than 30A), 3000mAh, $11.92/pair incl free shipping worldwide


----------



## toysareforboys (Jun 5, 2013)

gopajti said:


> fasttech sell Samsung ICR18650-30B (newer than 30A), 3000mAh, $11.92/pair incl free shipping worldwide


Do you have a link? Couldn't find em on their site 

Also, I notice on Samsung's site the 30A's are only recommended for 0.2c discharge (600ma!??!). That won't cut it in a bunch of my lights?!?

-Jamie M.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 7, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> Do you have a link? Couldn't find em on their site
> 
> Also, I notice on Samsung's site the 30A's are only recommended for 0.2c discharge (600ma!??!). That won't cut it in a bunch of my lights?!?
> 
> -Jamie M.



here is the link
http://tinyurl.com/nhhu7fj


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 7, 2013)

probably similar to LG's D1. if it is then it should give flatter discharge, maintain higher voltages, just what you need in a single cell flashlight. unless you have a buck/boost like zebralight

the problem with NCR18650B is that a lot of the capacity is only available at the lower voltages which isn't even captured in the above graph. and if you don't have a buck/boost the single-cell flashlight will fall out of regulation rather quickly with Panasonic


----------

